# Fluval 204 problems



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I just came home to a water logged carpet. 

looks like my fluval 204 is leaking at the seal area coming out by the clip. This is my first fluval been running since last week purchased used. 

Has anyone else had trouble like this with a fluval? I hope its the motor O-ring but i dont see anything wrong with it. this sucks!!!
already ordered the o-ring will get to see i guess when it gets here. tell then im off to clean up 10 gallons of water.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is way I ended up switching all my Fluvals to Rena Filstars. I had issues with leaking & cracked canisters. Sometimes the top seal needs a coating of cooking oil to help it seal properly.


----------



## MadMike (Aug 16, 2008)

I have had nothing but trouble with Fluvals. About 10 years ago I switched to the more expensive EHEIM canister and I love them. I have had the same one all this time and they need little to no maintenance. I highly recommend you dump the Fluval and try Eheim.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

im on my way to try the cooking oil thing. I will post with results.


> MadMike
> Re: Fluval 204 problems
> I have had nothing but trouble with Fluvals. About 10 years ago I switched to the more expensive EHEIM canister and I love them. I have had the same one all this time and they need little to no maintenance. I highly recommend you dump the Fluval and try Eheim.


in all honesty i have been really happy with my magnum 350, I just purchased a used mag350 and this fluval came with it. I thought i was getting 2 birds with one stone, but no, i hit one bird, then the stone hit a tree bounced off and broke a kitchen window and broke the faucet off the kitchen sink. :fear:

A rena / ehiem or another mag 350(i stick with what i like ) would be nice in the future when i get the manifold designed and built for this tank. As it stands everything i have im trying to put in the store so all my tanks are on such a budget.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Well That Didnt Work.so I Will Wait For The New Seal And See How That Goes.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Check around the latches for minute cracks. I had a 204 several years ago that developed an almost undetectable crack near one of the latches which caused it to start to dribble. It took me about 10 minutes of inspection before 
I finally saw it. Since then I have switched to Rena's and Eheim's. Sadly, the Fluval 04 series is just an inferior product.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> Check around the latches for minute cracks. I had a 204 several years ago that developed an almost undetectable crack near one of the latches which caused it to start to dribble. It took me about 10 minutes of inspection before
> I finally saw it. Since then I have switched to Rena's and Eheim's. Sadly, the Fluval 04 series is just an inferior product.


As soon as i get a chance i will go take a closer look.

I have to say my first experience with Fluval has not been good. I have found it hard to prime, i think the pump is in an awkward spot sitting on top instead of the bottom, Im am not entirely sure how the way its set up that most of the water doesn't bypass the filtration all together. and of course that whole thing with the water on the floor isn't so good either, and the way it disconnects the hoses omg its a joke!I was going to add some quick disconnects with the auto shut offs but i didn't want to pull them from my inventory until i was sure about how i was going to set up my manifold. I am so thankful i didn't waist them on this. To be fair it was used, and as the guy was getting into his car after handing me the box he said "good luck" LOL


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a 404 and a 205 and have had no problems with either. I have heard what every one else says with fluval but it has not been my experience. The prime is not hard to do and I like how they easily come apart to clean. If all you need is the top piece where the hoses attach it can be ordered.

http://www.fluvalparts.com/servlet/the-43/20060/Detail

Used filters can have their problems. I have a friend who came home to day to his new Rena Filstars to find the same problem. It is the one draw back to canister filters, it they fail it can cause a leak. Just my opinion.


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

ive got a Fluval 105, ive had it for about 2 months and its been great so far, i put a tiny bit of vasaline on the seal as a precaution and it helps prolong the life of the seal too.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

found it a crack in the cannister. bummer.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I knew it. Sadly, this is not an isolated problem with the 04 series of Fluvals. Mine lasted a few years before it cracked though. If you decide to replace it I recommend the Rena XP series for value and an Eheim classic if you need total silence.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have quite a few Fluvals and Ditto the problems, and here is a further wrinkle:
They are not interchangeable! My one 204 is not the same as my other 204, for example. So if one bites the dust it is worthless as a supply of parts to fix the other one and keep it going longer. 
Similar with the 304s and 404s. All together I probably have 10 Fluvals (got about half of them for free, as 'spare parts') but I have only been able to swap a few parts around, most are not compatible with each other. _Even the same models!_

I prefer not to put petroleum products on rubber, I use olive oil on the seals and O-rings. Sure helps to get them apart later, too. I also use it on Rena tubing to assemble these filters.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

Oregonaqua, will you be albe to fix the crack you locate?

I just receive my fluval used from another member here. Will turn it on in couple of day after I get the stand build and set up, as the manual say the pump have to be below the water level.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Augus, I am kicking the idea around.


----------



## newtylerjh (Apr 8, 2011)

i had the same problem if you pull the primer button up and leave it there it will fix the problem i can not find the replacement part but i disected mine to find the o-ring on the primer had gone bad so by pulling the primer pump up will block the gap and give you a really nice filter


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had several 304's and 404's and they both leaked from behind the clips. I even replaced the housing on the 404 and it lasted a few filter cleanings and it started leaking again. So no more Fluvals for me I'll stick with my Eheim. I currently have a 304 on my nano cube and when it starts to leak I'll switch over the a Eheim.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

The rena ones are very well made, easy disconnect, easy clean, easy reassembly, easy reconnect.


----------



## fi_n_Pete (Aug 27, 2012)

I realise this post may be too late for some people, but we were given a Fluval 204 Filter and have spent the last two days trying to solve the leaking problems! At last we have!! Leaking from around the clips and you automatically think it is the main O ring. This we replaced - tried Vaseline and even silicone, to no avail. But then took the top apart and discovered water in the top where there shouldn't be - Aha could it be the O rings on the Aqua Stop Tap - Yes it could. Finally the leaking water has stopped. Hallelujah. As we say, this post may be too late for some - but if it helps others then all good.  :tea:


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

vaseline people not cooking oil !!!!! I have 3 fluval 305 and 405 ,,,,vaseline on the O ring and you are food to go


----------

